
What research on coronavirus structure can tell us about how to kill it - catacombs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/health/coronavirus-sars-cov-2-structure/
======
majos
Slightly older (I don't think it mentions the exterior sugars) but more
detailed and comprehensive Economist article about the coronavirus structure
and how it motivates research into different solutions (e.g., why do we hope
remdesivir will help?):
[https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/03/12/understanding-...](https://www.economist.com/briefing/2020/03/12/understanding-
sars-cov-2-and-the-drugs-that-might-lessen-its-power)

Was also previously discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22572311)

